# Cap Iron for Millers Falls 85 (Will One From A Stanley 78 Work?)



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently got a complete Millers Falls 85 Rabbet Plane for under $20…BUT the lever cap is cracked in two. The MF cap is a bit harder to find than a Stanley 78 cap, but I'm not sure if the dimensions are the same. The most important is probably the screw-keyhole fit. Does anyone with a Stanley 78 care to measure the diameter of the screw and/or the width of the keyhole for me? My MF is a 1/4" diameter screw with a 3/8" head.

Thanks in advance…


----------



## jglen490 (Feb 5, 2015)

On Ebay there's a guy nhplaneparts, his store is New Hampshire Plane Parts. Very well informed, I've asked him questions before and bought parts from him. Good guy, delivers fast, knows a lot - even if you don't buy his stuff.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

For god sakes man that's like putting a mack bulldog on a s-10 pick up. No disrespect to the millers falls nice planes . I own two


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

More like a Camaro grill on a Firebird, I think. Anyway, nhplaneparts have me a solid "maybe." So I am still looking for someone who maybe has both to check it out. Or for someone with a Stanley that can take some measurements for me.


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

The Miller falls seems to use a larger bolt than Stanley. 
The Stanley would work if you don't mind opening the hole
a bit or grind the screw. Or you can make one from a regular
lever cap as someone did on my Sargent. (See pic. Stanley
on left, MF middle, homemade on right )


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks for that picture. Hitting the flea market this weekend. I'll keep my eyes open for a Stanley cap or a standard bench plane cap to modify.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

Flea market was a bust…the search continues.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have a Stanley 78 with 2 caps I believe. I'll check it out and get back to you. I've had it for months and still haven't messed with it.


----------



## DylanC (Jan 29, 2011)

I decided to make one at work using a scrap of stainless steel. Simplified steps are listed below:










1. Trace the outline of the original onto the stainless.
2. Drill three holes: one for the retaining screw, one for the tension screw, and another to shape the radius where the cap widens to the width of the iron.
3. Remove everything outside of the outline with the horizontal bandsaw and grinder. Grind the bevel at the end of the cap so shavings don't get jammed in the mouth. Shape to taste.
4. Tap the hole for the tension screw. Turned out to be a 1/4"-20.

When I did a test fit tonight I found I still need to take a bit off the width where the cap meets the iron, but that is easy enough to do. The only other loose end is whether or not to drill another hole and finish the "keyhole" for the retaining screw. The jury is still out on if I will do that or not.


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey if you haven't found a proper cap, remember that MF also made a model of that plane for Craftsman. I have both the MF and the Cman, and they are flat-out identical. Fit, finish, same. The only thing different is the name stamp.

Make sure you can see the oval cartouche that the Millers Falls name is normally stamped in on the right side on the donor plane. If the donor has that same shape as your 85, it's the right one and not the freakishly similar Stanley 78.

I have a replacement screw, but not an extra cap…that I am aware of, anyway.

Incidentally, that screw is the same screw in the #95 weatherstrip plane, and the 9 1/2 and 10 1/12 scrub planes. The other three are pretty rare.


----------

